# Apple TV stream Netflix in HD?



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Does the new Apple TV stream Netflix in HD? If so, can someone tell me the picture quality? How many titles are available to stream in HD?

Thanks.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

davemayo said:


> Does the new Apple TV stream Netflix in HD? If so, can someone tell me the picture quality? How many titles are available to stream in HD?
> 
> Thanks.


Not as of yet. Only the Sony PS3 can stream netflix in 1080P HD at this time and that is as of the last update a month or 2 back.

Also keep in mind that the both the first gen aw well as the new Apple TV 2 (aka aTV2) have a max resolution of 720P; NOT 1080P.

Update:
*There are titles for PC/Mac/Apple TV(s) and others in upto 720P at this time for about 1/2 of their titles. But only the Sony PS3 has netflix 1080P titles at this time.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

davemayo said:


> Does the new Apple TV stream Netflix in HD? If so, can someone tell me the picture quality? How many titles are available to stream in HD?
> 
> Thanks.


*Yes*, the Apple TV (gen 2) does stream Netflix in HD. I have both the Roku and Apple TV. In my eyes, the Apple has a sharper picture than my Roku HD. There's more to picture quality than 720p or 1080p

As for HD titles, check the Netflix website.

For what it's worth, I love my Apple TV more than my Roku. With airplay out now, Apple TV is awesome.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> *Yes*, the Apple TV (gen 2) does stream Netflix in HD. I have both the Roku and Apple TV. In my eyes, the Apple has a sharper picture than my Roku HD. There's more to picture quality than 720p or 1080p
> 
> As for HD titles, check the Netflix website.
> 
> For what it's worth, I love my Apple TV more than my Roku. With airplay out now, Apple TV is awesome.


I've made corrections to my post above.

I agree I love my AppleTV 2 even more so since I've jailbroken and applied the ATV2 Flash Black software which allows add-ons such as enabling blutooth keyboards/mice, web browsing, other internet a/v feeds, etc...

I do however like the PS3 version of netflix a tad better as far as flow feel and of course the ability to stream in full 1080P for more and more titles since it's version update debut....


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Not as of yet. Only the Sony PS3 can stream netflix in 1080P HD at this time and that is as of the last update a month or 2 back.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the both the first gen aw well as the new Apple TV 2 (aka aTV2) have a max resolution of 720P; NOT 1080P.
> 
> ...


PS3 and Xbox 360 do 720p, but 1080p isn't available from Netflix yet.

http://gizmodo.com/5467011/netflix-streaming-getting-a-1080p-upgrade-update-or-not
"Netflix now claims that it incorrectly acknowledged 1080p streaming in the company's 2010 development road map. A Netflix representative has clarified that the company plans to bring 5.1 surround and closed captioning to its streaming HD videos later this year, though 1080p Watch Instantly is not on the books for this year."


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks all.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> PS3 and Xbox 360 do 720p, but 1080p isn't available from Netflix yet.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5467011/netflix-streaming-getting-a-1080p-upgrade-update-or-not
> "Netflix now claims that it incorrectly acknowledged 1080p streaming in the company's 2010 development road map. A Netflix representative has clarified that the company plans to bring 5.1 surround and closed captioning to its streaming HD videos later this year, though 1080p Watch Instantly is not on the books for this year."


That was posted on Feb 8, 2010 and is outdated! On October 18th, 2010, the PS3 had an update that no longer requires a disc to gain access to netflix on the playstation as well as added 1080P and 5.1 content streaming to the PS3. There is indeed content in 1080P as I am a Ps3 user! they are the only console that can receive 1080P content to at this time.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> That was posted on Feb 8, 2010 and is outdated! On October 18th, 2010, the PS3 had an update that no longer requires a disc to gain access to netflix on the playstation as well as added 1080P and 5.1 content streaming to the PS3. There is indeed content in 1080P as I am a Ps3 user! they are the only console that can receive 1080P content to at this time.


And I get 1080p over the Zune store. It's not the only console with 1080p streaming content. It's just the only one with streaming Netflix in 1080p...of which there's not much in the Netflix library. I'm willing to bet that of the HD offerings on Netflix 99% of them will be in 1080i or 720p.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> And I get 1080p over the Zune store. It's not the only console with 1080p streaming content. It's just the only one with streaming Netflix in 1080p...of which there's not much in the Netflix library. I'm willing to bet that of the HD offerings on Netflix 99% of them will be in 1080i or 720p.


The zune is NOT a gaming console; which is what is refered when the term "console" is generically used. I never said there was tons of 1080P streaming content currently in the library of available titles; however seeing that it's less than a month since it's introduction, the progress shift is HUGE! More and more content will be emerging as time goes on and more platforms will be upgraded to accept the change as well.


----------



## seanb61 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> The zune is NOT a gaming console; which is what is refered when the term "console" is generically used. I never said there was tons of 1080P streaming content currently in the library of available titles; however seeing that it's less than a month since it's introduction, the progress shift is HUGE! More and more content will be emerging as time goes on and more platforms will be upgraded to accept the change as well.


He was refering to the Zune store on the Xbox 360.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

seanb61 said:


> He was refering to the Zune store on the Xbox 360.


That's correct.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

You can access the Zune library from your Xbox 360 to purchase or rent videos, so I think it fits here.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

NickFluth said:


> You can access the Zune library from your Xbox 360 to purchase or rent videos, so I think it fits here.


Except for the fact that the OP was specifically asking about netflix streaming content in 1080P; not Zune....


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Yoda - the OP asked if the AppleTV streamed in HD with their Netflix offerings...not specifically in 1080p.

Basically, almost everything a part from the Nintendo Wii can stream in HD. Even the PC can at times (I believe, or if not, they are getting closer to offering that..)


----------

